# Economiseur d'écran Mosaïque



## illysia (5 Mai 2012)

Salut à tous,

alors voila j'ai un petit problème avec l'économiseur d'écran Mosaïque, j'ai toujours un message me disant : Vous devez disposer d'au moins 100 photos dans votre photothèque pour pouvoir utiliser l'économiseur d'écran Mosaïque.

J'ai pourtant plus de 7000 photos dans le dossier que je sélectionne, j'ai crée d'autre dossier car je pensais qu'il y avait trop d'image, mais rien à faire même en mettant 150-200 photos il met impossible de choisir Mosaïque.

Quelqu'un à déjà eu ce problème ? 


Merci d'avance.


----------

